

Software version numbers: a neglected opportunity to improve customer experience - pascal07
http://www.elezea.com/2011/12/non-infinite-versions/

======
Shpigford
Only mentioned in passing at the end of the article, but still very much a
part of this discussion, is the use of good release notes.

Just putting "bug fixes" on an "x.y" release is borderline insulting.

Sure, it's great that you're releasing bug fixes, but if I've been having
problems with the app, it's just good customer service to mention that certain
bugs have been addressed.

